
Ask HN: Example of a chatbot in a business use case that doesn't suck? - ian0
Honest question, genuinely curious. Ive never ever seen something that rivals an FAQ, never mind a human.<p>The best I can seem to find gives a list of clickable links (like a telegram bot) but at that stage its like your designing 1990s WAP pages so may as well just bite the bullet and make it a website.
======
hargup
[https://experience.helpshift.com/free-
trial/](https://experience.helpshift.com/free-trial/)

Helpshift provides chatbots for customer support. We realized a fully
automated experience doesn't work, so focus on automating tedius stuff so that
the human agent can focus on part which actually require a human agent.

------
sunnyhan
Drift's NLP for customer service workflows ends up being pretty nice.

[https://www.drift.com/automation/](https://www.drift.com/automation/)

------
gavribirnbaum
Sales sequences. We are building this chatbot for LinkedIn outreach. You can
check it out at [https://wcurl.io](https://wcurl.io)

~~~
Wavum
I like your site but you shouldn't implement a custom scrollbar, that's
horrible usability wise.

When I scroll, I think something is off on because it doesn't behave like a
normal site would.

